# 1968 GTO seat belt question



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

I have seen two differnt types of seat belts in 1968 GTO's. Some (like mine) have a black connector on the ends with a Blue GM emblems in the middle. Other have a silver connector on the end with a Black emblem. What was the correct belt in 1968?

Thank you,
Joe


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

I think I found my answer doing a search. Looks like black with the GM logo was standard.

Joe


----------



## 68lover (Jun 5, 2013)

*seat belt covers*

Had the same problem...the covers usually match the color of the interior.
But the catch is. The front seat belts have the GM logo in the center button and that back ones have the Fisher Body logo.


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

68lover said:


> Had the same problem...the covers usually match the color of the interior.
> But the catch is. The front seat belts have the GM logo in the center button and that back ones have the Fisher Body logo.


That's interesting. I did not know that. I will have to look at mine.

Joe


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

joedee said:


> I think I found my answer doing a search. Looks like black with the GM logo was standard.
> 
> Joe


Correct.
The small, silver buckles were part of the Deluxe (color-keyed) Seat Belts option.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree Both are correct. The smaller silver buckled belts were the deluxe belts, the larger black buckled ones were the standard belts.

Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

They have seat belts???????


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> They have seat belts???????


I know. :agree Back in the day we never even paid attention to seat belts. They got pushed under the seat to get them out of the way.


----------

